# Aldi Wine



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

Went to Aldi today and bought a bottle of the Tierra Del Sol Cabernet Sauvignon *Reserva*. Just had a glass with my dinner and........mmmmm! At €9.99, it's a few bob more than the ordinary Tierra Del Sol but, what a difference. As good as I've ever had in a restaurant. Also available in Ruby Cabernet and white (Sauvignon Blanc, I think).

And, for the snobs amongst us, it doesn't mention Aldi on the label so you can give a fine bottle of wine as a present without feeling like a cheap skate.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

The white wine from Lidl is lovely, cant remember the name but its in a green bottle.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> The white wine from Lidl is lovely, cant remember the name but its in a green bottle.


 
Mrs. Foutish is a white wine drinker and would be a little more discerning than myself in the wine department, but there are one or two Aldi whites she buys regularly that are very good, in her opinion. I think she's had the Lidl one you referred to, also.


----------

